# TSG66: I'm All Out of Java, Big Brother



## TechGuyTV (Dec 15, 2011)

_We discuss privacy issues around Disney's planned tracking of visitors using RFID... including allowing payments, discovering children's names, and unlocking hotel room doors._

*Download the Audio MP3 or Watch the Video
*

*Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players! *






Welcome to the sixty sixth episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio and video podcast that is released once a month. You can subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuy.tv (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Links in order of appearance:*

CNN: Java Vulnerability
http://www.cnn.com/2013/01/11/tech/web/java-vulnerability/

How do I disable Java in my web browser?
http://www.java.com/en/download/help/disable_browser.xml

A $1 Billion Project To Remake The Disney World Experience, Using RFID
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1671616...make-the-disney-world-experience-using-rfid#4

How Target Figured Out A Teen Girl Was Pregnant Before Her Father Did
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmir...teen-girl-was-pregnant-before-her-father-did/

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected]org.[/B]


----------

